# Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares new season?



## monicawilcox (Oct 26, 2012)

Have seen the ads on BBCAmericaHD for the new season starting 11/7/13. But Tivo data is showing those episodes being from 2012 and listed as re-runs, so SP won't get them. Using Comcast.
Also, there is confusion on the title: is it "Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares" or "Kitchen Nightmares" ? thanks!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I am interested as well, however the ongoing failure of the TiVo.com website continues to prevent me from doing much of anything, let alone look at upcoming episodes of this show.

ETA:

BBC America's website shows it as Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares: US Season 6
The trailer on the website appears to be that of episodes from Kitchen Nightmares, season 6, previously aired on Fox 2012-2013. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kitchen_Nightmares#Season_6:_2012.E2.80.9313

It looks like these are not new episodes. But, you would get to see the train wreck that is the Amy's Baking Company episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares are the British episodes. Kitchen Nightmares are the American episodes.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares are the British episodes. Kitchen Nightmares are the American episodes.


Right, except it appears that the BBC is calling this run _Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares US_. You know, to avoid any confusion.


----------



## monicawilcox (Oct 26, 2012)

Aha, well I think I HAVE seen them on Fox. I guess they are "new" to BBCA but not to US television. That explains it.
The "Amy's" episode is worth watching again LOL


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

The "Costa del Nightmares" episodes originally shown on British TV in 2014 are currently being run on BBCA as "Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares".


----------

